# Where Can I Get A Smaller Screwdriver?!



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All, tried to change the battery on a Bulova Accutron today and the screw is so tiny that even my 1.0mm screwdriver can't do the job. Anyone know the best place to get a cheap screwdriver for all those really teeny weeny screws?

cheers

Lee.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

GASHEAD said:


> Hi All, tried to change the battery on a Bulova Accutron today and the screw is so tiny that even my 1.0mm screwdriver can't do the job. Anyone know the best place to get a cheap screwdriver for all those really teeny weeny screws?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Lee.


Check out eBay item # 270727465318 (0.6mm). You can get a lot cheaper (rubbish), but A*F are good quality. :good:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, much appreciated.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lee, are you sure you're undoing the correct screw? A 0.6mm (pink) screwdriver is far too small for a battery change on any Accutron. Your 1.0mm (black) should be fine and I usually use a 1.4mm (grey).


----------

